# Does Lyft assignment algorithm ALWAYS choose the closest car?



## SortofRandom (Dec 27, 2016)

I just enrolled for Lyft and applied for the 'free' car ($0/week) on condition that I do at least 50 trips per week. Is this possible in Atlanta? 

Does Lyft assignment algorithm ALWAYS choose the closest car? 

Have accrued over 2,000 trips on Uber.


----------



## SortofRandom (Dec 27, 2016)

Back when Uber was offering $20 guarantees (4 trips in a 2-hr period), I sometimes asked my rider to drop-off and pick-up enroute to get 2 rides in a single trip to meet the threshold for that timeframe. I took good care of them for the favor.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Not always... I've had passengers in my car who "accidentally" cancel the trip as soon as they get in. I tell them to request again and it goes to another driver. In my experience if they cancel it will go back to me, but this might not be the case if there are a ton of drivers around. You are not supposed to have prearranged rides with specific passengers.

Here is another thread about this topic: 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-lyft-requests-go-to-the-closest-driver-or-not.52691/


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

No. I think lyft also sometimes pings you when you're already headed in the same direction as pax (a hunch). Been a few times i was about to turn onto the freeway or major arterial and get a ping that just happens to go that route. I suspect that's in the algorithm somewhere.. or maybe repeated good luck?


----------



## Aky114 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hell no it doesn't. Plenty of time my friends want to use me or my family and I go there get online and they request me and get someone 10 minutes away. Have to do it like 3 times before they get me. Last 2 days I'm having issues with auto rematch. I was on the phone with a passenger and literally pulling up and it switch drivers and I didn't even know till the guy was in my truck. Of course he canceled and try to get me again but it wouldn't give me a ping till the 3rd time we tried. Yesterday also, auto rematched to a person 7 miles away when I was .5 miles away from the passenger I accepted the ping from. I completely hate this system because it can jack your ride at any time and give it another driver. You're out of time, gas and wear and tear on your car. Not to mention the dude was rated 4.5 stars and I'm rated 4.9 and then the other trip the passenger was rated 4.9 and the other person was rated 4.1?! I would never in a million years accept a 4.1 out of safety for me and damages that might be done to my truck.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Aky114 said:


> Hell no it doesn't. Plenty of time my friends want to use me or my family and I go there get online and they request me and get someone 10 minutes away. Have to do it like 3 times before they get me.


They do this on purpose so that you can't pay your friends and family to help you hit ride numbers required for incentives.


----------



## Aky114 (Oct 9, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> They do this on purpose so that you can't pay your friends and family to help you hit ride numbers required for incentives.


That's stupid. What if your family and friends want to go out New Years but want you as a driver? It's not gaming the system because they would use a lyft anyways.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Once someone requests and gets you a few times Lyft unmatched you . This was new as of the beginning of this year , they wanted to eliminate people doing scheduled rides and scammers


----------



## Aky114 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Once someone requests and gets you a few times Lyft unmatched you . This was new as of the beginning of this year , they wanted to eliminate people doing scheduled rides and scammers


I'm going to lyft office to protest with a sign because they value our feedback apparently.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

The algorithm chooses whatever passengers it can throw at you in order to maximize your earnings and keep them just below the minimum wage mark.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No.

Pinging self (or helping a pax reping you) is a bit of an artform

I almost never miss....but it takes some finesse and a lot of careful attention

NOT so easy (or safe) while driving


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Once someone requests and gets you a few times Lyft unmatched you . This was new as of the beginning of this year , they wanted to eliminate people doing scheduled rides and scammers


2 rides a week without cancels is safe

Any more - unmatch

Throw in a bunch of cancels to get driver -- suspended PAX account


----------

